# Heater blowing cold air



## Jakemiester69 (Oct 19, 2020)

2012 Base model 1.8NA 

I changed heater core over the weekend. Still blows cold air. Gets up to temp and still nothing. Also radiator fan does not come on. Has a full tank of coolant. What could possibly be the problem?

(Heat works when it’s 55 degrees out or better)
NO OVERHEATING ISSUE EITHER


----------



## Jakemiester69 (Oct 19, 2020)

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The rad fan don't come on untill a certain temp. Did you try idle without the heater.? To see if it works when it hits the desired temp.

Also. Feel the hoses. One should be hot going in. The other should be cold going out.

It's possible the temp blend door isn't working or bcm not controlling it. Door would be more likely suspect.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> The rad fan don't come on untill a certain temp. Did you try idle without the heater.? To see if it works when it hits the desired temp.
> 
> Also. Feel the hoses. One should be hot going in. The other should be cold going out.
> 
> It's possible the temp blend door isn't working or bcm not controlling it. Door would be more likely suspect.


2X


----------



## Jakemiester69 (Oct 19, 2020)

Snowy You talking air door actuator?


----------



## Jakemiester69 (Oct 19, 2020)

JLL said:


> 2X


I did replace a heater lever Bc defrost didn’t work.
Used this: 13263335 GM HVAC Heater Mode Door Lever | GM Parts Store

Think it could be this?????


https://www.autozone.com/cooling-heating-and-climate-control/a-c-heater-blend-door-actuator/dorman-a-c-heater-blend-door-actuator-604-218/433319_756405_0?spps.s=6741&cmpid=LIA:US:EN:AD:NL:1000000:ACP:71700000060662287&gclid=CjwKCAjwz6_8BRBkEiwA3p02VQLvX6bJuLZf9LWezNtzdwbey27RUa4z1e4E5_JTR0JPHI3KC5dY8hoC9q0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

There are 2 blend door actuators. The mode door actuator and the temperature blend door actuator.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Thermostat opening and closing? In years past, replacing the thermostat was my problem (twice...different cars)


----------

